# Saddles for warmbloods



## soloequestrian (18 October 2017)

Just curious....
My Balance Horizon is only just about wide enough for my 4yo and she isnt all that big built a horse.  As far as I know its the widest treed saddle available.
What saddles do other people use on very broad youngsters?


----------



## dominobrown (18 October 2017)

Its depends o  the type of warmblood. I would say in general they are wider than tb but narrower than a native/ cob but this of course is generalisation, and there are wide tb's etc and a warmblood can be literally anything. I have devecoux, prestige and a pessoa saddles whi h generally fit moat horses, pessoa being the widest.
When I worked in a show jumping yard, I used to take my saddle (pessoa at the time) to work with me and would ride 6 or 7 horses from big kwpn 17 handers to 15.2hh lighter blood types, some irish things and everything in between in that saddle. All would be classed as 'warmblood'. The main rider used devecoux saddles, the french groom used a childric.


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 October 2017)

Mine is a nightmare as he has the spine of a dinousaur but is not that wide himself. I dreamed of a flashy saddle when I got him and instead he needs a cob saddle. Same as the rest of mine lol.


----------



## Lindylouanne (18 October 2017)

My 15hh 7 yr old WB is in the widest gullet that fits a Kent and Masters. Heaven knows what I'm going to do if he gets any wider.


----------



## claracanter (18 October 2017)

My WB has big shoulders but he's not particularly wide. He has a Fairfax saddle which I am not in love with, but it was the one that fitted him the best. My TB is same width as him.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (18 October 2017)

I think it depends on the individual. My 5yo Oldenburg was in an Equipe Rose. My older warmblood has been a pain in the bum to fit as he has long, high withers then a relatively flat back with a steep incline to his quarters. He's now in an Equipe Olympia and seems to be going really nicely in it, but it was very much a case of trial and error finding the right one. Fortunately we have a very patient saddler!


----------



## blitznbobs (18 October 2017)

My mare outgrew her equipe Olympian she's now in a PDS which is the comfiest saddle I've ever sat on...


----------



## Sussexbythesea (18 October 2017)

My short-coupled, high-withered, prominent shoulder, fairly big barrel Belgian-Warmblood has a Kieffer Garmisch. The gullet is adjustable when heated.


----------



## Batgirl (19 October 2017)

I had to go for a made to measure from Ava Saddles - spine of a dinosaur and tables out very wide.  Still it was worth the money, he is super happy in it!


----------



## tallyho! (19 October 2017)

Lavinia Mitchell saddles go much wider.


----------



## Micropony (19 October 2017)

Last one was an Oldenburg who had high withers and wasn't terribly wide. He had Kieffers. This one is dutch and although the Kieffers could be made wide enough, the tree was too curvy as he is much flatter as well as being wider. He is happy in his Albion. Also tried Ideal which weren't bad. I think you just have to get someone out who knows what they're doing and try several different types to see what's best.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Lavinia Mitchell saddles go much wider.
		
Click to expand...

agree they go up to a size 5 which is very wide my wide Arab is in a size 3.


----------



## Hannahgb (19 October 2017)

Harry Dabbs for mine


----------



## soloequestrian (19 October 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Lavinia Mitchell saddles go much wider.
		
Click to expand...

Can you tell me widths of any of the sizes?  I can't see any of that kind of information on her website.


----------



## Meredith (19 October 2017)

Hannahgb said:



			Harry Dabbs for mine
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Flat tree with half panels. Happy horse, happy me.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 October 2017)

soloequestrian said:



			Can you tell me widths of any of the sizes?  I can't see any of that kind of information on her website.
		
Click to expand...

my size 3 is 10 inches d to d and I would say it's the equivalent to an X wide saddle, I can use the lm saddle on my other horse and he is in an X wide black country saddle, she tends to fit her saddles slightly different as in if the horse needs to replace lost muscle from saddle damage she will fit a slightly wider saddle and shim it, that's why if it's your first time buying one its well worth getting one of her fitters out and you can learn how to shim and fit them if need be, but if your horse has a healthy back they can fitted just like any normal saddle.


----------



## tallyho! (20 October 2017)

soloequestrian said:



			Can you tell me widths of any of the sizes?  I can't see any of that kind of information on her website.
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember off the top of my head, I'll have to go and measure mine later for you. Best thing to do is give them a ring. They do bespoke and can tailor as well e.g. panel types, seat types etc.


----------



## Asha (20 October 2017)

My full IDs and warm bloods are all ridden in equips synergy.  They all go very well in them . I'm amazed at how well they fit them all.


----------



## sbloom (21 October 2017)

The right flat hooped tree should go to an 8-9 fit, I've not met one yet that's above an 8 fit, most very wide horses are more a 7-8 fit, XXXW-XXXXW.  The key can be that flatness as many hoop trees aren't that flat, but very wide horses are, and if they don't look that flat, the best bet is to go for a shorter seat size but still stay very flat in the fit.  Stability and space to lift the back into the middle of the saddle is key.


----------

